# Sous vide smoked sausage



## atomicsmoke

Since I cooked a ham sous vide (and loved the result) i've been experimenting with SV.

I did some smoked sausage today (thawed). I aimed for 150F (i dont have a proper SV, temp fluctuates a few deg up and down). After 1.5h i patted dry the sausage and quickly fried it in a pan.

Was very good: juicy, but i would have liked it a bit less firm. I will try 140F next time.


----------



## Fgignac

I love doing sausages SV. I cook them to 150 for at least an hour and then give them a quick sear on a screaming hot grill. Just enough to firm up the outsides and put some grill marks on them. I'll admit I haven't tried them at 140. I started at 160 and found them too firm. At 150 they were nice and juicy.

Another thing I love is that I can cook them straight from frozen, no thawing required. The rule of thumb is to SV frozen items for 1.5 times the regular cooking time. That's saved my but a couple times then I forgot to thaw something out for supper ;)


----------



## daveomak

Below is a sous vide pasteurization table from Baldwin....  
I prefer pasteurizing at a lower temperature so when stuff like sausage is cooked again, like on a BBQ, it does not lose it's texture and taste...  When this table is followed, the food is safe to eat...  much safer than the stuff you get from the store...  I exceed the times by at least 1/2 hour to insure food safety, in the event my therm is off a degree or five...  also due to uneven temperatures in the product..

Pasteurization Time for Meat (Beef, Pork, and Lamb)
(starting at 41°F / 5°C and put in a 131–151°F / 55–66°C water bath)
   ...............55°C   56°C   57°C   58°C   59°C   60°C
Thickness   131°F   133°F   134.5°F   136.5°F   138°F   140°F
5 mm   ............2 hr   1¼ hr   60 min   45 min   40 min   30 min
10 mm............   2 hr   1½ hr   1¼ hr   55 min   45 min   40 min
15 mm...........   2¼ hr   1¾ hr   1½ hr   1¼ hr   60 min   55 min
20 mm............   2½ hr   2 hr   1¾ hr   1½ hr   1¼ hr   1¼ hr
25 mm............   2¾ hr   2¼ hr   2 hr   1¾ hr   1½ hr   1½ hr
30 mm............   3 hr   2½ hr   2 hr   2 hr   1¾ hr   1½ hr
35 mm............   3¼ hr   2¾ hr   2¼ hr   2 hr   2 hr   1¾ hr
40 mm............   3½ hr   3 hr   2½ hr   2¼ hr   2¼ hr   2 hr
45 mm............   4 hr   3¼ hr   3 hr   2¾ hr   2½ hr   2¼ hr
50 mm............   4½ hr   3¾ hr   3¼ hr   3 hr   2¾ hr   2½ hr
55 mm............   5 hr   4¼ hr   3¾ hr   3½ hr   3 hr   3 hr
60 mm............   5¼ hr   4¾ hr   4¼ hr   3¾ hr   3½ hr   3¼ hr
65 mm............   6 hr   5¼ hr   4¾ hr   4¼ hr   4 hr   3¾ hr
70 mm.............   6½ hr   5¾ hr   5¼ hr   4¾ hr   4¼ hr   4 hr
Table 5.1: Time required to reduce Listeria by at least a million to one, Salmonella by at least three million to one, and E. coli by at least a hundred thousand to one in thawed meat starting at 41°F (5°C). I calculated the D- and z-values using linear regression from O’Bryan et al. (2006), Bolton et al. (2000), and Hansen and Knøchel (1996): for E. coli I use D554.87 = 19.35 min; for Salmonella I use D557.58 = 13.18 min; and for Listeria I use D559.22 = 12.66 min. For my calculations I used a thermal diffusivity of 1.11×10-7 m2/s, a surface heat transfer coefficient of 95 W/m2-K, and took β=0 up to 30 mm and β=0.28 above 30 mm (to simulate the heating speed of a 2:3:5 box). For more information on calculating log reductions, see Appendix A. [Note that if the beef is seasoned using a sauce or marinate which will acidify the beef, then the pasteurizing times may need to be doubled to accommodate the increased thermal tolerance of Listeria (Hansen and Knøchel, 1996).]


----------



## atomicsmoke

Thanks Dave. I went by that table (with a good margin like you said). I started with 150 based on what i read about texture on seriouseats.


----------



## daveomak




----------



## worktogthr

I finish a lot of my smoked sausages in sous vide since I don't always have the 8-10 hours it can take smoking them in the 140-160 degree range.  I found I really like the texture at 145.5 degrees for 1:45.  haha easy to remember too!


----------



## atomicsmoke

worktogthr said:


> I finish a lot of my smoked sausages in sous vide since I don't always have the 8-10 hours it can take smoking them in the 140-160 degree range.  I found I really like the texture at 145.5 degrees for 1:45.  haha easy to remember too!


I bet the 5 after the decimal point makes all the difference. ha Ha


----------



## worktogthr

atomicsmoke said:


> I bet the 5 after the decimal point makes all the difference. ha Ha



hahaha not sure why that is the case.  Just followed Doug Baldwin's chart


----------



## atomicsmoke

worktogthr said:


> hahaha not sure why that is the case.  Just followed Doug Baldwin's chart


Yep...that's the bible


----------



## daveomak

Good point...  Always follow directions... Always report methods "as is"....


----------



## big nut brewer

How are you fellow sausage makers "following the chart" when the chat times are for the meat temp to start at a temp of 40 degrees?


----------

